# Ipad non reconnu par itunes



## chpotch (12 Avril 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Depuis quelques temps mon ipad n'est plus reconnu lorsque je le connecte au Mac. 
Itunes ne le voit pas. 

Il a également du mal à se recharger, il ne se mets pas en charge quand je le branche.

J'ai déjà essayé plusieurs chargeurs et plusieurs câbles différents. D'ailleurs mon Iphone se connecte normalement... 

J'ai aussi essayé le mode de récupération mais toujours rien... 

Quelqu'un peut m'aider svp ??? 

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses


----------



## pepeye66 (12 Avril 2011)

Pour moi, c'est confus entre charge par l'USB du Mac ou PC et charge par le chargeur dédié.
Si tu le branches sur le chargeur dédié (hors PC/MAC) est ce qu'il se charge ?


----------



## chpotch (12 Avril 2011)

Oui désolé c'est un peu confus... L'ipad ne reconnait ni le chargeur standard, ni lorsque je le connecte au macbook. J'ai testé 2 ordis differents et au moins 3 chargeurs.


----------



## pepeye66 (12 Avril 2011)

S'il est complètement déchargé le seul fait de le brancher sur son chargeur dédié ne le fera pas charger instantanément.
Il peut s'écouler plusieurs minutes avant qu'il commence à prendre la charge.
As tu eu cette patience ?


----------



## chpotch (12 Avril 2011)

En fait c'est assez bizarre, il ne se mets pas en charge de suite. La dernière fois, après l'avoir réinitialisé et tenté de le connecter à l'ordi, il s'était finalement mis en charge. Hier, après plusieurs tentatives (divers chargeurs) je l'ai laissé branché toute la nuit. Ce matin il s'est finalement chargé complètement. Maintenant il doit être à 95% de charge, mais lorsque je le branche, aucune détection du chargeur...


----------



## pepeye66 (12 Avril 2011)

chpotch a dit:


> En fait c'est assez bizarre, il ne se mets pas en charge de suite. La dernière fois, après l'avoir réinitialisé et tenté de le connecter à l'ordi, il s'était finalement mis en charge. Hier, après plusieurs tentatives (divers chargeurs) je l'ai laissé branché toute la nuit. Ce matin il s'est finalement chargé complètement. Maintenant il doit être à 95% de charge, mais lorsque je le branche, aucune détection du chargeur...



Tu utilises un chargeur pour iphone ou celui fourni pour l'iPad ?


----------



## chpotch (12 Avril 2011)

J'ai testé les deux... Le dernier a avoir fonctionné était le "petit chargeur", celui de l'iphone 4


----------



## pepeye66 (12 Avril 2011)

Fais attention car il y a un problème de puissance:
http://www.vipad.fr/post/Le-chargeur-de-l-iPad-peut-il-être-utilisé-avec-l-iPhone


----------



## chpotch (13 Avril 2011)

Oui effectivement le 5W charge plus lentement, mais au moins l'ipad détecte le branchement. 
Je pense avoir un pb au niveau du connecteur... Petit tour chez Apple ce samedi ^^


----------



## pepeye66 (13 Avril 2011)

chpotch a dit:


> Oui effectivement le 5W charge plus lentement, mais au moins l'ipad détecte le branchement.
> Je pense avoir un pb au niveau du connecteur... Petit tour chez Apple ce samedi ^^



Oui certainement un problème à ce niveau là, bonne décision...Tiens nous au courant.


----------



## chpotch (13 Avril 2011)

Pas de soucis je vous tiens au courant. Merci pour le coups de main ;-)


----------



## Spark54000 (18 Septembre 2012)

Salut

As tu eu une réponse à ton problème?

J'ai exactement le même problème depuis hier.
J'ai testé le chargeur d'origine et celui de mon iPhone 4.
Dans les deux cas la charge n'est pas reconnue mais il semble prendre 1% par demi heure...
Quand je le branche sur mon MacBook ou mon Mac mini il n'est pas reconnu par ITunes.
Alors que l'iPhone l'est sans problème sur les deux.
L'ipad ne prend pas non plus la charge sur les ordi...

J'ai tout tester, avec tous les câbles, attendue mais rien!
Il y a un vrai problème de charge et de reconnaissance par iTunes.


----------

